# "chkconfig --add fam" Fehler?



## gesko (19. Okt. 2007)

Hi Folks,

habe openSuse 10.2 am laufen und bin genau nach dem HOWTO :

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_opensuse_10.2_p6?

vorgegangen.

Bei 



> chkconfig --add fam


bekomme ich immer folgende Meldung



> hxxxxxx:/etc/postfix/ssl # chkconfig --add fam
> insserv: Service portmap has to be enabled for service fam
> insserv: exiting now!
> /sbin/insserv failed, exit code 1
> ...


Habe ich irgendwas übersehen? Oder hat das nichts zu bedeuten?


Gruss

Gesko


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Probier bitte mal:

chkconfig --add portmap


----------



## gesko (19. Okt. 2007)

Danke für die superfixe Antwort

Meldung hierbei:



> hxxxxx:~ # chkconfig --add portmap
> portmap                   0 off  1 off  2 off  3 on   4 off  5 on   6 off



Ist das OK so?


Gruss

Gesko


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Ja, sieht gut aus. Versuch jetzt bitte nochmal:

chkconfig --add fam


----------



## gesko (19. Okt. 2007)

Alles in allem:




> hxxxxxx:~ # chkconfig --add portmap
> portmap                   0 off  1 off  2 off  3 on   4 off  5 on   6 off
> hxxxxxxxx:~ # chkconfig --add fam
> fam                       0 off  1 off  2 off  3 on   4 off  5 on   6 off
> ...


Scheint so zu passen oder?

Müsste dann aber bitte noch in der Suse 10.2 Anleitung ergänzt werden.


Gruss

Gesjo


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Ja, scheint jetzt ok zu sein. Hast Du das Setup exaxt wie in der SuSE Anleitung gemacht (auch die ganzen Ersten Schritte des Installers), oder hast Du auf einer SuSE Server Grundinstallation von einem Webhoster aufgesetzt?


----------



## gesko (19. Okt. 2007)

War eine Suse 10.2 Grundinstallation von Strato.

Ändert das was?

Man Ihr seit echt fix hier mit dem support. Super gro0es Lob


Weiter so.


Gesko


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von gesko:


> War eine Suse 10.2 Grundinstallation von Strato. Ändert das was?


Ja, da ich vermute dass der Portmapper bei Strato deaktiviert war, aber normalerweise unter SuSE an ist. Falko's Howtos sind alle getestet, so dass ich davon ausgehen kann, dass dort nichts fehlt. Ich nehme den Hinweis zu dem Fehler in den Kommentaren auf, so dass alle mit einem Strato Server das leichter finden.


----------



## gesko (19. Okt. 2007)

Vielen Dank.


Gesko


----------

